# Hey there.



## Act (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi, I'm a long-time fanfic writer who isn't really satisfied with the amount of traffic that original fics get on fandom boards ^^; So, here I am.

I'm also a hard-ass concritter who knows more about grammar than anyone should and doesn't say anything fluffy when she reviews.

And... that's pretty much it. Hello


----------



## Shinn (Dec 2, 2007)

Hello there and let me be the first to welcome you to the forum, Act 

~ Shinn


----------



## Nickie (Dec 2, 2007)

Nice to meet you, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## wheelz1138 (Dec 2, 2007)

a concritter, eh? that's a new one. I hope you don't shed any hair on the new carpet.

Welcome Act.


----------



## Hawke (Dec 3, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the community, Act. Enjoy!


----------



## Act (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks...



> a concritter, eh? that's a new one. I hope you don't shed any hair on the new carpet.


 
You've never heard the term 'concrit' before? Que horror. And, uh... what?


----------

